# Luz intermitente de vehículos



## Meta (May 5, 2013)

Hola:







Quiero saber sobre luces intermitentes de vehículos como son realmente. Para hacerlo conun NE555 o el NE556 ya que son unas cuantas luces para encender y parpadear.

¿Qué sistema es el mejor para hacerlo casero?

Hace días reparé una centralita de un coche que controla todo, incluido el intermitente, cuesta unos 180€ como barato. Por si vuelve a fallar, quiero hacerl solo el intermitente a parte, independiente de la centralita. Por eso quiero saber sus sugerencias antes de fabricar uno. Lo haré de dos tipos, con relés y otro con transistores que es más silencioso.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2013)

La pega del 555 es que el ciclo no es simétrico en la configuración "normal" y que el primer ciclo es mas largo.
Si, lo sé, no tiene importancia pero es que soy muy "pijo", que se le va a hacer.


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2013)

como haces el oscilador mas simple con rele para auto  ???





Scooter dijo:


> La pega del 555 es que el ciclo no es simétrico en la configuración "normal" y que el primer ciclo es mas largo.
> Si, lo sé, no tiene importancia pero es que soy muy "pijo", que se le va a hacer.


que 
quisiera de un intermitente de auto ?? 
 1-- que inicie con " luz prendida" asi apenas das a la tecla o el sistema lo activa ya se prende la luz y da señal de alarma , para eso el 555 conectado como siempre lo puse yo que es como un inversor va ok :

2 --- la simetria va o no , a veces he jugado con eso y es variable....... tiempos de luz encendida mas largos y apagado cortos muestran intermitencia sin dar largos tiempos  de apagado, no es importante , pero aca va el esquema que no es el clasico de el 555 usando T. descarga (yo  nunca uso esa pata ) .

3 ---  y si uno dice "yo quiero que desde el principio sea sietrico , tipo de caprichote o por que tiempos largos, pues fig. 2 . siendo las R. de el divisor  << en ohms que  la de el tao .

dejen de lado los esquemas de el 555 "clasicos" veran que se les ocurriran mas cosas .











como haces el oscilador mas simple con rele para auto  ???
que se les ocurre ??


----------



## Meta (May 5, 2013)

La idea del intermitente con el 555 no es que te dure un tiempo, por ejemplo, 2 minutos al dejar encendido que se apague después solo, jajajja. No debe ocurrir eso. En este caso, por lo que se ve, hay que usar dos 555 o un 5556 en el mismo encapsulado. 

Poner un PIC puede ser arriesgado pensé, en la centralita tiene el PIC16F72 del año 2000. Entonces no puedo quejarme por si hay altas o bajas temperaturas a la hora de ir en el vehículo.


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2013)

Meta dijo:


> La idea del intermitente con el 555 no es que te dure un tiempo, por ejemplo, 2 minutos al dejar encendido que se apague después solo, jajajja. No debe ocurrir eso. *En este caso, por lo que se ve, hay que usar dos 555 o un 5556 en el mismo encapsulado. ;*)
> 
> .



por que decis eso ??  intermitente de auto no pasa de 1 segundo o 2 como lentisimo de tiempo on  u off .

no viste el circuito ?? con solo un 555 te va ok, el primer dibujo que puse asi pelado, manejas el rele si no consume mucho  directo .

te lo dibujo completo completo:
ahi esta.

probalo, no falla, ni tenes que conectar nada en "control" .
rele a masa .
valores que quieras segun tiempo de oscilacion
si lo metes al auto hacele alguna proteccion, una R + un Dz y  un C .por sea caso .


----------



## opamp (May 5, 2013)

Esta información es para los compañeros foristas que recien se inician en la electrónica y quieren hacer sus intermitentes automotrices.
Intermitentes: Con esta luces indicamos: estacionamiento no muy seguro, retroceso, transito muy lento, falta de visibilidad , alerta a los otros autos por problemas con nuestro auto, etc.
Lo antes mencionado es solo para reiterar que todas las intermitentes tinen que estar OKEY, si se quema algun faro notamos( vemos y escuchamos ) que la intermitencia se acelera, si cambiamos las luces por bombillos de mayor potencia la intermitencia se hace más lenta y viceversa.

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (May 6, 2013)

Hola:

Ver el archivo adjunto 91813

Muy bien el esquema, lo completaré con proteus, ya que el relé necesita otro NE555 y transistores con sus diodos de protercción que das por hecho que lo sabemos, jejejje. 

Se necesita en paralelo 3 luces de intermitencia uno delantero, otro trasero y otro a nivel medio cerca del guardabarro del coche, auto, turismo o vehículo para el lado izquierdo, lo mismo para el derecho.

Lo que hace falta saber como es la conexiones del coche por dentro tanto los cables de las bombillas que irá en paralelo y el cuadro de control. Haré un esquema dibujo.

Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (May 6, 2013)

por que el rele necesita otro 555 ?? 
para que ??
nada, solo la otra pata de el rele a masa y listo , y el diodo de siempre .
y ni siquiera transistor si el rele consume 100 mA o menos .
mira que he hecho !!!!!

para que imaginabas otro 555 ??


----------



## fernandob (May 6, 2013)

te queda ............ver como alimentas a eso........directo de los 12 v de la bateria ?? 
12 ...11....14...... picos, ruido ....... no es problema ionterferencia, si el tema de que el 555 sufra una embolia por algun pico........no recuerdo cuanto soportaba maximo .
quizas ni jorobe, quizas lo pones derecho viejo y dura mil años.
los electronicos a veces son medio histericos con las protecciones y eso (yo soy ginecologo) .

y que rele usaras ?? el mundo automotor es muy bruto, un corto es chispa fuerte un rele de 10 amper de lso comunes es medio mariconcito.
se usan de auto que suelen ser de 20 amper o mas .
*la otra es que si ya tenes en el auto los reles originales , pues en tu placa pones un rele chico de lso comunes de 10 amper o un TIP de 1 amper (yo prefiero el rele ) y con este manejas a el de el auto , que ya esta puesto* .

lo bueno de el rele respecto de el TIP es que vos armas la placa y listo , luego ves como funciona el auto , si da + o masa , y en cualquiera te sirve.
pero si pusist eun NPN que da masa y luego resulta que el rele de el auto recibe + 

por eso esa placa es re simple, reducida y con relecito va de diez para cualquier cosa, ahora si el rele de la placa es el que alimentara directo viejo las luces ........
tendras que buscar reles de 20 o 30 amper y te recomiendo fusible en la placa .
como dije: los autos son brutos, un porta lamparas que se moja, o se oxida, o se rompe y se pone en corto , un mecanico "sabelotodo " que mete mano  >>>> y volo tu placa a marte .

la mas lida es la que puse en negrita.


----------



## Meta (May 7, 2013)

Hola:

Si, lo sautos son brutos, en este caso es un fulgón con un 4 relés de 10 Amp. Dos son del intermitente, los otros dos no se de que son. Para asegurar picos de tensión, se usa el reguladore de tensión 7812. El NE555 aguanta hasta los 18Vdc.

En caso de porqué o motivo de usar dos NE555, porque cada uno usa su intermitente. Por la ideas que me das, se puede alternar del izquierdo al derecho de las luces. Parece más seguro cada lado del auto o coche su oscilador del 555.

En cuando al nuevo esquema del diodo por si las moscas, protege al transistor que no  lo has incluido al relé, jeeje. Te entiendo y muchas gracias.

Saludo.


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2013)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Si, lo sautos son brutos, en este caso es un fulgón con un 4 relés de 10 Amp. Dos son del intermitente, los otros dos no se de que son. *Para asegurar picos de tensión, se usa el reguladore de tensión 7812.* El NE555 aguanta hasta los 18Vdc.
> 
> .


 
nunca probe que le pasa a un regulador, por ejemplo a un 7812  *si en su entrada tiene 12v o menos *........ siempre tuve cuidado de que haya unos voltios de mas.
para mi no va , pero bueno , vos sabras.
yo naturalmente le pondria en ese caso un regulador de 8 o 9 v que hay y bueno , eso me obliga a un T . que maneje al rele -

algun dia si me acuerdo probare un regulador de 3 patas con la Vent. = a la V. de trabajo , a ver que hace .
me queda la duda ........


----------



## Meta (May 20, 2013)

Hola:

Algunos reguladores 7812, depende del tipo te aguantan la entrada hasta los 40Vdc, eso es lo que me gusta, otros no aguantan tanto.

Siguiendo el tema. He encontrado un esquema del intermitente que creo que es de una moto. No lo entiendo muy bien.


Por lo que veo, prefiero el esquema de abajo. Entiendo que el_ mando del manillar_ es la palanca para controlar el intermitente, izquierda, derecha, nulo. 

Donde pone RELE INT. 4x es el típico triángilo rojo de precacusión, es decir, donde se activan los 4 intermitentes al mismo tiempo, los de la izquiera y derecha.

Donde pone SELECTOR es el botón 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 para activar los 4 intermitente.

Abajo encontré otra foto para tener ideas.


Es bueno saber otros esquemas  que por lo que veo, usa fusible de 10 A.





http://www.pruebaweb.clubcaferacer.net/foro/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3252

Lo que no entiendo es donde está el oscilador que haga el parpadeo o intermitencia del intermitente. ¿Están metido en el propio intermitente?

Cualquier sugerencia o más información  es bienvenido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Meta (May 21, 2013)

Hola:

Les paso un ejemplo funcoinal hecho con el simulador Proteus 7.10 SP0. Usa un relé para cambiar de estado, el otro relé para los 4 intermitente al mismo tiempo.

Por lo que estoy viendo, en un coche se usa por cada lado su relé, por ejemplo, el lado izquierdo un relé y el derecho otro relé. En de precausión, símbolo del triángulo, es decir, el de los 4 intermitentes, usa su relé a parte. Total son 3 relés.

Ya que lo quiero usar para coches, antes de montra un prototipo real en l aprotoboard, después en una PCB, quiero tener el mejor circuito de intermitentes. Al menos una PCB genérica que funcione con tres relés.

Encontré un vídeo curioso.





Antes que nada. ¿Cuál método para el 555 es aconsejable usar?

Por ejemplo, no quiero usarlo tipo temporizador, es decir, que si activo un intermitente, que dure siempre, lo desactivo cuando quiera.

Saludo.


----------

